# Are you addicted to music?



## UniGlam (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi,

I am a PhD student from the University of Glamorgan in South Wales. I am conducting some research into music fan behaviour and am desperate to get some classical fans to take part! If you have 5 minutes to spare please click on the link below and have a go at the survey!

Thank you very much!

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/VWXC393


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Fix the apostrophe on question #10.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I am perhaps closer to being addicted to playing music with other musicians but not really to hearing it...sometimes I go for quite a long while without having heard any music...and playing, I barely ever do it unless there's someone to play with. Still, after a couple of weeks without having played some form of music with another...I start to really jones for a good jam.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

"Fan" should be removed.

"8 is poorly conceived. Closely related choices should be spread out in the survey.

When applied to classical, some of the items _don't_ apply. My responses were therefor, ah, frivolous.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Done. I hope it helps you.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I had to quit at no. 3 because I do not have a favorite genre of music. This survey has little to do with music, but a lot to do with conforming to the social club. I'm not interested.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Getting us "classical fans" at talkclassical to comply to a survey is like herding cats. I did the survey though, hope it helps.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

I gave up towards the end.
The survey is not about music, it is about being a "fan" which is essentially an infantile concept when applied to "classical" music.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I get the sakes, especially my hands, when I don't get my daily dose of about an hour of music. After that, I'm on level 9 clouds.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

"Dressing like a fan"


----------



## mleghorn (May 18, 2011)

I took the survey. I'm addicted to listening to music (99% classical). I don't pay any attention to how I or other people dress. As soon as I get home I put on my pajamas. Sometimes I go out in my pajamas. They're comfortable  I'm 52, I don't own a guitar, and I am definitely not cool!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

UniGlam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a PhD student from the University of Glamorgan in South Wales. I am conducting some research into music fan behaviour and am desperate to get some classical fans to take part! If you have 5 minutes to spare please click on the link below and have a go at the survey!
> 
> ...


Cool survey! I have answered to all of it.

:tiphat:

Martin


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I think there is a kind of classical music fandom - the new beats, cigarette smokers in blue jeans, guys who also like heavy metal and country and jazz, making jokes about existentialism, fans of David Lynch and Ingmar Bergman, readers of Japanese comics in translation. Part of the identity is Bach, Wagner, Debussy, Stravinsky, Xenakis.

But the majority of classical music fans are doctors, lawyers, professionals. It's part of their identity too, but again, not the central part.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

science said:


> ...
> But the majority of classical music fans are doctors, lawyers, professionals...


Hard to gauge, but yes there would be a high amount of classical listeners in some professions, judging from my experience, it's teachers - not only music teachers - who have some connection to classical music.

Most doctors and lawyers I come across kind of say played an instrument in their younger years as an obigation - eg. esp. if they went to private schools - but their interest in classical music often is more of a social thing (see below) rather than a passion for the music itself.



> ...
> It's part of their identity too, but again, not the central part.


I think it's just a part of corporate culture, to have a seat at the opera, but friends who see them at the opera say many of these people in the best seats leave at interval, they just go there for social reasons, hear the first half, have a drink at interval then p*ss off...


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Done. I wish, however, that there was a lot less emphasis on the "fan" aspect, unless most of your respondents are teens or tweens. Myself, I'm 60 years of age, and I almost didn't complete the survey because a lot of it seemed oriented to teeny boppers and Justin Bieber fans etc. etc. Indeed, I might not have answered some questions {maybe one or two} because I found them to be so "juvenile" and aimed towards that other demographic group cited earlier by me.


----------



## Kayla (Oct 21, 2011)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> I gave up towards the end.
> The survey is not about music, it is about being a "fan" which is essentially an infantile concept when applied to "classical" music.


When I finish the first 2 pages, I am bored to finish the final page, yet I done it. 
I don't like the world "fan", I'll never be a fan.


----------

